# للبيـع شقـة مميـزة 110م بالشــروق



## اسلام محمد (6 ديسمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 141211
للبيع شقة مميزة بالشروق مساحتها 110متر عبارة عن ....
(2غرفة نوم + 2ريسبشن + حمام + مطبخ)
•	نصف تشطيب (على المحاره)
•	دور اول ، دور خامس + اسـانســير 
المطلــوب / 170 الف جنيــه
للاتصــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

